# how do you think does a mastino perform as a guard dog??



## binyam yonas (Sep 17, 2008)

well tell me guys,,

what is your views on the ex gladiator, neapolitan mastiff??

how do you think does he perform as a guardian?

i guess, he is 1 of the most underrated breed of dog.. because, he is not demonstrative of his strength.. when the time requires, he'll show who he is!!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Most Neo's I've seen don't look like they could run 50 yards let alone protect anyone. Another breed ruined for show.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

binyam yonas said:


> well tell me guys,,
> 
> what is your views on the ex gladiator, neapolitan mastiff??
> 
> ...



Binyam, I think bandog banter is probably a better forum for you.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris, what are you talking about? they're great if you wake them up and bring them to the bad guy and drown him in drool !


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Chris, what are you talking about? they're great if you wake them up and bring them to the bad guy and drown him in drool !



I've been hurt by one before when I slipped on his drool and landed on my ass. great nerve though, he didn't flinch with me tumbling to the floor. For real!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My neighbor has three mastiffs, all of them big and beautiful dogs. He's had mastiffs since moving next to me 15 years ago. I've yet to see one he's owned that had any aggression what so ever. He buys his from some high priced breeder in MN. Don't know the name of the kennel.

DFrost


----------



## binyam yonas (Sep 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Binyam, I think bandog banter is probably a better forum for you.


give me the link


----------

